# Cemetary Golem



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Stuck in traffic last night I had an idea for a new large prop for my cemetery.

The Cemetery Golem

What is it?

*Golem Definition*
In Jewish folklore, a golem is an animated being which is crafted from inanimate material.

The cemetery golem, will be made up of various things you find in a cemetery. Head stones, bones, dirt, rotted wood, old clothing etc...

I want this thing to be big, im thinking like 7-8 feet tall with a huge hunched back. Very large claw like hands. I cant draw otherwise I would post what I see in my head. Its head will be based on a frankenbucky skull.

I did a bunch of searching on the net and found this http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/20184522/

which is sort of what I had envisioned.

Anyway, just thought id share my new idea.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think that is a great idea. I think this would be really effective if using air to move it. It would look like a few harmless tombstones and skeletons. And then all of a sudden the gravestones and all would come popping out of the ground like a huge abomination of hell. I can't image too many kids staying to find out what happends next.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i think thats a fantastic idea


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That will make one sweet prop


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh, man... I can't wait to see that when it's done!


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

No no, make it a stalkaround costume!


----------



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

That would be awesome! I think it would be cool if is was a costume and a misdirection. If there were some way it could look like a nasty pile of graveyard junk and then rise up and be mobile to chase people or just stalk around the cemetery.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks a little like this guy


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish I had one of those. But boy are they pricey.


----------

